# the zoomies and the neighbor



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

One of my neighbors is a large woman so she wears over-sized clothing with elastic waists. She was standing in my front yard talking to us and her little girl started running around and got Tinkerbell going.

She was zooming around and jumping up on everyone and she jumped on my neighbor and her nails and paws apparently caught the oversized shorts because suddenly they were down around my neighbors ankles and Tinkerbell had suddenly had enough and laid right down on them.

I was mortified (though probably not as much as my poor neighbor). When I could finally speak I called Tinkerbell and she just rolled over onto her back. my neighbor had to push her away and then pull up her shorts. I apologized several times of course and she said it's ok. But how embaressing

I'm glad none of the other neighbors were outside. Hopefully things will still be ok tomorrow:crossfing


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

OMG! That is so funny but so embarrassing at the same time both for you and your neighbour. Too bad you didn't have a video camera rolling.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow! Okay, I'm sure that was very embarrassing for your neighbor, but oh my stars is that funny!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay I'm really not laughing here.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, how did you keep a straight face, that's just too funny. I know embarrassing for you're neighbor but I would of probably lost it, laughing.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

When I got Tinkerbell in the house after saying good bye. I laughed. And as I typed I laughed. Because it is funny.

But at the time I was frozen. It took me several seconds to be able to do anything. I mean Tinkerbell had time to stop zooming and lay down before I could even speak. 

I may not ever get the picture of my neighbor out of my mind:no:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL that was just too funny!!! For Xmas you can buy your neighbor a pair of suspenders.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> When I got Tinkerbell in the house after saying good bye. I laughed. And as I typed I laughed. Because it is funny.
> 
> But at the time I was frozen. It took me several seconds to be able to do anything. I mean Tinkerbell had time to stop zooming and lay down before I could even speak.
> 
> I may not ever get the picture of my neighbor out of my mind:no:


ROFL..I could of never kept myself together. My DH has luck like that and he gets mad at me because I can't stop laughing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Okay I'm really not laughing here.


Now you know you are laughing Hooch. I think I would have laughed also. In fact I am chuckling now. I wonder if your neighbor was wondering and hoping she had good underwear on.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

ROFL! Poor neighbor...I would never leave my house again LMAO


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that is totally, absolutely the funniest. let us know if she mentions it or quits wearing shorts


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Aww, Tinkie was perfecting her "Let me help you strip" routine, lol! 
I would have been rolling on the lawn laughing and no help at all, I'm sure!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Instead of Conan the destroyer, it's Tinke the de-pancer.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, that sucks for the neighbor...but it is pretty funny. I don't know if I could've kept from laughing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, don't feel bad. My youngest son did that to me when I was standing in line at McDonalds! I was mortified at the time, but it was too funny. Imagine the surprised faces when not only did they get a "show" but also gained a little medical knowledge regarding insulin pumps, tubing, and needles!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope your neighbor is a good sport about that.It's too funny!.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think you will be looking your neighbor in the eye for awhile. Hopefully she went home and had a good laugh after the embarassment wore off. Too funny!


----------

